# Thein Baffle



## Ddumond (Jan 10, 2015)

Will this work?
If I build a baffle system that fits a 5 gal. pail can it then be mounted to the top of a larger container like a 50 gal. cardboard drum. 
I would cut out the bottom of the 5 gal. pail and the top of the cardboard drum would be cut out to allow the 5 gal. pail to be a tight fit for the 5 gal. pail.
The basic question is does the size of the receptacle below the baffle have to be the same diameter as the baffle?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

It will work, just make sure it's air tight.

However, I think if you are going to a larger diameter, it would make sense to use a larger baffle. The baffle works by allowing the dust particles to drop out of the airflow. That's why the slot in the baffle is positioned downstream from the entry point. The larger the slot area, the more room and time for the dust to drop out. 

Also, I think (but have no proof) that a larger radius will reduce the static pressure less and have slower internal flow (which will drop more dust out of the air stream).


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

As posted, Yes, just make sure there are no leaks. :thumbsup:


----------



## diver165 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ddumond said:


> Will this work?
> If I build a baffle system that fits a 5 gal. pail can it then be mounted to the top of a larger container like a 50 gal. cardboard drum.
> I would cut out the bottom of the 5 gal. pail and the top of the cardboard drum would be cut out to allow the 5 gal. pail to be a tight fit for the 5 gal. pail.
> The basic question is does the size of the receptacle below the baffle have to be the same diameter as the baffle?



I wouldn't think it would matter. Once the dust falls through the baffle, gravity is in charge. So it would fall through the pale and into the larger drum.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

It should work, but not quite as well. The dust particles need time to come out of suspension in the airflow. A larger diameter container will allow more time for the dust to exit the airflow.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

It would work, but you'd have a pretty dramatic reduction in air flow


----------

